# Importing Hedgehogs: US into Canada



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

Im a Canadian breeder who would like to had some new lineage to my herd. I live near Montreal(Quebec,Canada) and i would like to buy hedgies in USA but i dont know what i need to make them pass the border with no problem :?: 

so i was wondering if someone could help me 

sorry my english is not very good but i hope you understand what i mean  

thank a lot


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

no one to help me :|


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I would help, but I don't know the answer! :? I think maybe Nancy or one of the other Canadian breeders/owners might be able to help out, hopefully they'll see your question soon. Or you might try sending them a private message, too.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't know what it would take to get hedgies across the border. Try contacting the border patrol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Phone Canadian Customs and the border crossing where they would be coming across. It should not be a problem but their might be paperwork and possibly a vet certificate required.


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

thank everyone 

Nancy i was told they would need a health certificate but nothing else :| so i dont know if it all i need or if there is something else :!: 

i try to call 3 different number and nobody could give me a answer so ill try again :lol:


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Does someone can help? I'm interested to learn what we need to travel a hedgie for USA to Canada (in car)...

I think that it will need a vet certificate no more than 10 days before passing the border... but what else?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd phone customs and verify it with them. It can be difficult to get a straight answer. Also get the name and contact information for the person who tells you what is required and verify the information with the border crossing they will be coming across at.


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok thanks a lot!


----------

